
Monkey patching the Linux kernel with SystemTap to make CTRL-Z work - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-to-monkey-patch-the-linux-kernel/?a
======
Manozco
I should definitely try that for replacing Insert with something else
(probably delete)

